# Lc9-s



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been looking for a pocket 9mm. I handled a LC9-S a few weeks ago and it had one of the nicest factory triggers I've felt. Anybody have this gun and how do you like it?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Early runs of the gun were dropping magazines under recoil. Bought mine in September of 2014 and sold it 2 weeks later. Not a good gun for lefty's. Otherwise excellent. 

I did not give Ruger a chance to work on it.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

KeithC. said:


> Early runs of the gun were dropping magazines under recoil. Bought mine in September of 2014 and sold it 2 weeks later. Not a good gun for lefty's. Otherwise excellent.
> 
> I did not give Ruger a chance to work on it.


Was yours dropping mags because you are left handed and bumping the mag release?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine was a left handed issue. But it might not have been the only issue. I've met others who were dropping mags who were right handed. Poor design for a left handed person so I moved on.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I know only one person who has one, and he is looking to trade for a Shield or XDs. I like the XDs because of the good trigger and it fits me better, but everyone else seems to like the Shield. Or wait a few weeks and check out the Glock 43. My friend doesn't hate the Ruger - he's just kind of 'ho-hum' about it.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the shield and the LC9s. I gave the Ruger to my wife and she likes it fine. Originally it struggled locking the slide back when she shot it, but no problem with me shooting it. She changed to 124 grain 9mm and the problem seems to have gone away. The Ruger has a difficult take down procedure that requires a "tool" not provided by the Mfgr, and don't lose the pin, you'll need it to re-assemble.
While I'm at it, the LC9s trigger is still longer than it needs to be.

All in all, I don't suppose it's a bad gun.... it could just be better. slayer's .02


----------



## csanders41 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got my LC9 pro two weeks ago and have went through 250 rounds. 200 being MaxPro 115gr HB. No problems of any kind, 50 were a mix of personnel defense loads some +P in bullet weights 115-147gr. No problem with any.
The only loading issue I had were with 147 Golden Sabers from Remington. If you tried to load a magazine with 7 and you released the slide it would not close. Take out one round and it worked perfectly. I will say, these Golden Saber rounds were from a case I bought in 1995. They may have a blunter nose than the new Sabers. The 3 other brands of 147grs worked just fine. From checking out bullet shape on the 3 other brands, I did notice the nose was sharply pointed.
Of the three pistols that I would call carry, the LC9 pro has the best trigger of any that I've shot. In fact the trigger is better than the two pistols I've changed trigger kits in.
My wife now has taken it away from me, she had been carrying a Charter Arms 22mag in her carry purse for two years, but after shooting the LC9 pro,, decided it was more gun and worth the little recoil that it comes with. Now, this is a lady, that at 15 yards has shot 357 mags down. In fact I wouldn't bet against her with most shooters.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday was my birthday and my wife bought me a lc9-s. We found one locally for around $350.00. Can't wait to get it to the range.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Greybeard said:


> I've been looking for a pocket 9mm. I handled a LC9-S a few weeks ago and it had one of the nicest factory triggers I've felt. Anybody have this gun and how do you like it?


I also handled one last week. It was the 'Pro' version and yes it did have an excellent trigger right out of the box. After much consideration, I wound up with an M&P 9 Shield. That doesn't mean that there is something wrong with the Ruger... just that I decided to go with the Shield.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Took the new lc9s to the range yesterday and put 125 rounds through it. No issues what so ever, pretty accurate, manageable recoil, very happy


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have tried every small gun looking for the perfect pocket pistol. I finally settled on the Glock 26 (the 42 & 43 were not out yet). I soon as the LC9S came out and I felt the trigger I traded the Glock 26 in on it and have never looked back. It is a great gun and very comfortable to carry. I have had mine since they first came out and have had 0 problems with it.
To me it is the best 9mm pocket pistol made. I have a laser on it also that is after market. Can not go wrong with one. I like the safety on it but I train with safeties on all my pistols.
Good Luck on you're decision.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

have put another 100 rounds through it, still no issues, great gun


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

I have had the opportunity to shoot one in the last couple of weeks and I like it! Functions flawlessly! The trigger is great for a striker fired gun. I think many people will find they like it better than other brands. The accuracy has been excellent.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

An important waning from the Ruger LC9s owner's manual:

Although the RUGER® LC9s® pistol is capable of functioning with +P
ammunition, a steady diet of +P ammunition will shorten the endurance life of
this pistol. You should never shoot 9mm +P+ ammunition in your RUGER®
LC9s®. There are no SAAMI or CIP pressure limits on 9mm +P+ and use of
this ammunition could result in serious injury. Do not use "+P+" ammunition.
Note on the LC9s®: Do not use "+P+" ammunition.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 30, 2015)

slayer61 said:


> I have the shield and the LC9s. I gave the Ruger to my wife and she likes it fine. Originally it struggled locking the slide back when she shot it, but no problem with me shooting it. She changed to 124 grain 9mm and the problem seems to have gone away. The Ruger has a difficult take down procedure that requires a "tool" not provided by the Mfgr, and don't lose the pin, you'll need it to re-assemble.
> While I'm at it, the LC9s trigger is still longer than it needs to be.
> 
> All in all, I don't suppose it's a bad gun.... it could just be better. slayer's .02


I've always heard from most the trigger on the LC9s was great. What gun in that price range do you "top" it with?


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Triggers are personal. _I_ like the Shield trigger better.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up my new LC9S today. I played 18 holes of golf with it holstered IWB and nobody noticed. I barely knew it was there. I have my LaserLyte dry fire cartridge in it now and I am loving the trigger. What a great little package this is. I put a Pachmayr grip wrap on to get a better grip and also some more magazines so my range time is a bit shorter. I should have a range report by Independence day. GOD BLESS AMERICA!

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I picked up my new LC9S today. I played 18 holes of golf with it holstered IWB and nobody noticed. I barely knew it was there. I have my LaserLyte dry fire cartridge in it now and I am loving the trigger. What a great little package this is. I put a Pachmayr grip wrap on to get a better grip and also some more magazines so my range time is a bit shorter. I should have a range report by Independence day. GOD BLESS AMERICA!
> 
> GW


Did you use it to putt?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Did you use it to putt?


It never saw the light of day. My game is improving though!

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

You could take the magazine (inert) insert and have it mounted, then insert it into the gun and use it to putt.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> I have the shield and the LC9s. I gave the Ruger to my wife and she likes it fine. Originally it struggled locking the slide back when she shot it, but no problem with me shooting it. She changed to 124 grain 9mm and the problem seems to have gone away. The Ruger has a difficult take down procedure that requires a "tool" not provided by the Mfgr, and don't lose the pin, you'll need it to re-assemble.
> While I'm at it, the LC9s trigger is still longer than it needs to be.
> 
> All in all, I don't suppose it's a bad gun.... it could just be better. slayer's .02


The "difficult take down procedure" does require a paper clip and that you read the manual. Beyond that, I was able to talk the better half through it in two minutes. It took me about 30 seconds.

I had a brief opportunity to shoot mine today and it did not disappoint. It shoots POA and groups very tight for a pocket gun. I will run a couple of hundred rounds through it and if it keeps on doing what it has been doing it will be a good candidate for EDC.

I think this gun is an absolute bargain considering the quality and accuracy. When Ruger went from the original LC9 to the LC9S I think that they got it right.

GW


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

I am a lefty and I have had no problem what so ever with my Ruger's. I own two Ruger's LC9 & LC9 pro and I haven't had any issues with either one of these guns, function wise. My pro is very lefty forgiving, with no safeties at all except for the trigger safety. The Pro is very Glock like and I have never had any issues with that firearm. As for the LC9, the safety is there, I just don't choose to use it. I use my trigger finger to release the magazines and I don't use slide stops on any firearms, as a slide release because there not. I rack the slide with an overhanded technique always. These Ruger LC9 guns are truly awesome and my girlfriend just chose her new firearm and she picked the Ruger LC380 in Purple no less. She chose this gun over an assortment of pistols from 25 caliber to 9mm with her eye closed. She checked hand fit, trigger pull, and slide racking and with all of the guns she tried, the Ruger was her top choice. My Beretta Tomcat came in second. The racking of the slide was an issue with the LC9 pro in 9mm and she stated that the new striker trigger was much too light. She tried the trigger on the LC9 and liked that trigger much better. We headed to LGS and tried the LC380 and the slide was much easier for her to rack, trigger was perfect at 6 to 7 lbs and she loved the color, win, win. She's a righty and a happy camper.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

An LC9S Pro is on my short list. I was talking about small single stack 9 mm pistols with a guy at my local gun range & he put one on the counter along with a Glock 43 & Shield. Asked me to dry fire the Ruger a few times & I really liked that trigger. It slipped in & out of my front jeans pocket easily. FWIW I measured the opening of my jeans pocket at 5.75". The Glock 43 took a little more effort though it was a 6+1. Sort of like new soap bar vs a used one regards to the shape. I didn't pick up the Shield, it looked too big but I later realized it had a magazine extension so I may take another look. I watched lots of YT videos on the LC9S & one claimed there's a free guide rod swap from Ruger. The new rod has a conical shape vs the nail head shape so it doesn't get off center & jam on the slide, though I've actually never heard of that happening. Also, one video says the slide rails are polymer but a few people on Rugertalk said no, they're metal. Aluminum or steel, not sure. Anyway, I carry a Beretta Pico in warm weather which I like but I plan to rent an LC9S Pro tomorrow & if I hit better with it I'll get one this Spring.


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bought one 6 mts. ago and had to exchange mag to get slide to lock back.Ruger sent me a new mag and no problems.About 500 rds. through gun and no problems.Will shoot 7 rds @ 10 yds in 2 in. circle and I think that is good for this little gun.I do not like take down.They just didn't have to make it that funky, with that little take down pin.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

After 3 trips to the gun range there wasn't a long wait today so I finally rented a Ruger LC9s, Glock 43 & Springfield XD-S 9mm & shot 100 rounds of Blazer Brass 115 gr FMJ. I really liked the Ruger. So easy to keep those sights on target as I pulled the trigger & it was the most accurate of the 3, at least with this ammo. Comfortable grip. Best trigger in my opinion. The Glock trigger was pretty good & it also felt good in hand but groups were the widest of the 3. I know it's capable of better accuracy, I've seen Hickok45 shoot it so it probably just doesn't like this load. The XD-S felt ok in hand, heavier & soaked up recoil best & shot the 2nd best groups. Trigger was the heaviest but not bad. Too big for my jeans pockets. The Glock fits in my pocket with a little effort & the Ruger slips in & out easily. The rounded off corners & forward slant on the rear of the slide seemed to be the difference. For a point of reference my front jeans pocket opening is 5.75" wide. No malfunctions in any of these pistols. None of these felt snappy, plenty of control for follow up shots. I'm leaning toward getting the Ruger LC9s Pro once warmer weather is here but I'm still a little hesitant after reading about broken guide rods, dropping magazines, etc. Maybe I'll just get one & see what happens. I've been carrying a Ruger LCR 38 & Beretta Pico but I shot much tighter groups with the LC9s. And to me these 3 were more fun to shoot. Will definitely use a kydex pocket holster, wouldn't chuck it in my pocket without one.


----------



## wmaner (Oct 19, 2016)

*Still happy with LaserLyte dry-fire cartridge for your LC9s?*

Just wondered if you are still happy with your LaserLyte dry-fire cartridge in your LC9s. I have heard reports that the laser stays on until you retract the slide. Some are guessing that the firing pin does not fully disengage until you rack.

Walt


----------

